# Admission In Medical College Usa



## zulnorain

hello can anyone here tell me how can i get admission in a medical college in America peculiar in new york i have completed my fsc pre-medical studies from pakistan and my family is moving to America


----------



## eman123

zulnorain said:


> hello can anyone here tell me how can i get admission in a medical college in America peculiar in new york i have completed my fsc pre-medical studies from pakistan and my family is moving to America


You would need to get an equivalence done and apply for college. Need to complete undergrad which is usually 4 years some people manage to finish it in 3 years if they take extra classes. Yes, undergrad is a must. After undergrad, you have to take the MCAT, which is basically the admission test to get into med school. Based on your results, you can then apply to med school.


----------



## dr sabir achakzai

No just study in pakistan ...bcs pakistani medical education is best..


----------



## shanelowney

You can also try in Caribbean Medical University for higher medical study. Every year many medical students from Pakistan join St. Vincent Medical University for Doctor of Medicine degree.


----------

